# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Handdrawn Tree Brushes for GIMP

## Gidde

I've never been very good at hand-drawing, so I'm not sure if anyone will actually use these, but since I'd made brushes out of them anyway for my current map, I figured I'd share  :Smile: 

There are three brush pipes in the zip file, set to random. Tree Pipe - Boreal  has the five trees on the top in the image below, Tree Pipe - Deciduous has the bottom five, and Tree Pipe - Mixed has all 10.



Enjoy!

----------


## Ascension

Not bad, man.  I'm sure folks could use these as they look pretty good.

----------


## Daelin

Yep, I'll probably use these in an upcoming map.

----------


## Gidde

Cool! Glad they may get some use  :Smile:

----------


## Dexter

I need something like this, but I'd prefer an isometric perspective.

An, if someone has ever seen something like that, a brush or icon that depicts a tree where elves would live (like the ones in Lord of the rings, not fearies or pixies  :Wink:  ). Since I'm not a good drawer myself I'm desperate to find something somewhere...

----------


## Korash

Yeah there are. Somewhere in this forum. Try searching for "handdrawn trees". You should find some.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

For those of us who are GIMP-users... has someone developed a tutorial on building Brush-Pipes?

----------


## Rongar

I could do that. Will nail it down later, if no one beats me to it.  :Smile:

----------


## Gidde

Hmm, missed those posts during my hiatus. There's already a great tutorial for making pipes on the gimp site: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Custom_Brushes/

 Adding some hills and mountains in the same style; these brushes are filled with white (only in the actual brush part), so that they cover any stamps behind them. I'll be using them in my upcoming hand-drawn map tut.

----------


## tilt

very nice Gidde - have some rep with my mace of ok repping +3

----------


## Gidde

Thankee, sir  :Smile:

----------

